
Ask HN: iOS landscape in China? - marvel_boy
Hi, I am an iOS developer from the west. My apps are downloaded around the world except for one country: China. It seems that China is a quite a different world, with hundreds of chinese App Stores. It&#x27;s true?, Any recommendation in order to tackle the Chinese market?
======
rahimnathwani
What type of app do you have? Would it be usable by, and useful for, a Chinese
person who reads/writes only in Chinese?

The 'hundreds of chinese App Stores' issue is irrelevant for iOS. Jailbreaking
and 3rd party iOS app stores are far less common than 5 years ago.

As zhte415 said, you will need to re-think any social/sharing features to work
with WeChat.

Finally, make sure your app actually works in China. Some companies' servers
are blocked by the GFW.

------
meric
Be careful when handing off code to a Chinese team to internationalise - I
heard a friend's friend got the work done, was able to serve the Chinese
market, but those guys re-branded his app launched as a second alternative -
so two of the exact same apps are serving China.

That's all I got.

~~~
marvel_boy
Thanks, there are ways to deal with this, providing all the texts to translate
to the translator team without the code of the app. Anyway thanks again.

------
zhte415
Engineer your app to have a usage+ nice feature. That should be aligned to
your WeChat/Alibaba

